# برادة المواسير



## عبدالسلام شاهين (9 يوليو 2009)

الكتاب الموجود اسمه خاص ببرادة المواسير وهو رائع ومفيد وموجود علي موقع pipefitter.com
ولكن لم استطع تحميلة زفهل منكم من يستطبع لتعم الفائدة للجميع وجزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء

The Pipe Fitter's and Pipe Welder's Handbook (Frankland







The Pipe Fitter's and Pipe Welder's Handbook (Frankland:11:​


----------



## sabryrs (12 ديسمبر 2009)

*قانون الكوع الشورت*

الساده محبى مهنة برادة المواسير
اليوم جيبت لكم هذه الصوره ويارب تنال اعجابكم


----------



## محمدحامدسليم (26 يناير 2011)

شرح تفصيل الرديوسر الا مركزى ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## said mostafa (22 أغسطس 2011)

*لكل المهتمين والباحثين على تفصيل المواسير*

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
وكل عام والجميع بخير
ارى اعضاء كثيرة تسال على تفصيل المواسير والكيعان
فاتيت لكم بهدية شهر رمضان








:75:مدونة مهاراتى:75:
​
مهاراتى مدونة متخصصة فى شرح وتفصيل المواسير والكيعان والاولاد والمسلوب والحدفات من حيث الاقطار والدرجات وكل مايلزم التركيبات الميكانيكية والكهربائية واللحامات وتشكيل المعادن......... الموقع


----------



## metooo7 (22 أغسطس 2011)

أعتقد ان الكتاب ده عندي ويا رب الناس تنتفع بيه و ده رابط الكتاب
http://www.4shared.com/document/C54CoTSi/___online.html:7:


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (29 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## amrgin (16 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------

